# co2 is scaring me!!! i got kids man......



## tko187 (23 Jun 2008)

Seriously guys im thinking bout getting a jbl kit from thegreenmachine, but have rethinking due to all the nightmarish posts, are these things really that bad?? I just think they must be ok if they are being sold in fish shops. yeah the f/e sound a helluva lot worse but these kits you can buy.....how dodgey are they? Should i even bother?

Also what else do i need to put in the tank, meaning fertz wise??? Im new to all this would love some help.


----------



## JamesM (23 Jun 2008)

I don't really see how jbl and other kits can be less dangerous, its compressed gas at the end of the day, and in all forms it should be highly respected. The main dangers with co2 and kids imo, are the bottle falling over, which is bad as liquid co2 could enter the regulator, freezing it (or worse), or another danger is having a really high bubble count because kids like playing with screw thingies and when they see more bubbles they think its cool and have fixed it  

If you are unsure about fitting a regulator, why not phone around some welders or gas bottle suppliers? Some might tell you to go hop it, but I'm sure you'll find someone willing to help, it really isn't too difficult


----------



## tko187 (23 Jun 2008)

ok i definately am not going the d.i.y route, i want something that takes up little room, under the tank in the cabinet, is there  no regulations for the use of this stuff if it is dangerous?? I mean should we really be able to buy it if it is, and would the shops be allowed to sell??   Im sorry if im being silly just wondering if it is at all viable for me to use as i really want the carpeted plant look.....which i dont know if i can acheive without c02..i dont know can i??

My tank is a rio180 which i have just finished a cycle on and added fish, i have the new highlite unit which to i will be adding reflectors, i believe this is satasfactury , Regarding the filter does anyone know if the filter is suitable, i read in a post saying i need something that does 1800lph, does the standard filter in the rio180 do this or would i need to add an external?

Sorry for making this so long guys, i will be posting pics of my current setup which is planted and seems to be doing really well with good growth, im just wondering if i can grow glosso without c02!!   Thanks very much..


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (23 Jun 2008)

CO2 is no more dangerous than the 180 litres of water sitting in your living room.  Like anything in your kitchen, if you keep things out of the way then youre not going to have your kids fiddling with it.  As already said, the only real dangers with CO2 is the cylinder falling on someone small.. even if it leaked all over the place its not going to really do anything to worry about.. the amounts were talking about in the 2kg FE's is comparatively small.. the small 600gram JBL canisters are tiny (and consequently dont last very long before a refill!).

however.. its not essential that you use CO2, there are other ways of adding organic carbon to the tank.. you could add excel, a liquid additive from Seachem.  Your success with such methods are going to be relative to the amount of light you have over your tank, and what your trying to achieve.  

You need to remember the following formula: light drives CO2 intake which drives nutrient uptake which drives growth. 

The more light you have, the more of everything else you need.  

If youre going to run a high tech tank, with good amounts of light, then yes, you'll have to add CO2 and have a good fert dosing schedule such as the 'Estimative Index' (EI). If youre going to go for a low tech tank, then you might get away with excel and moderate ferts such as the liquid feeds from Seechem.

The best thing to do is read up on the forum to get a feel for what you want to achieve, and then try to pic the technology that suits that aim. 

If youre after a full, lush growing carpeted tank in not very much time, then youre going to have to look at CO2 and a high tech tank.  If however youre prepared to take things slowly, then maybe the other option will work for you. Bear in mind also that an EI schedule is a commitment in time.. weekly water changes, daily dosing and ALOT of pruning as things will grow like wild fire.

Anyway, whatever you choose let us know! Everyone is always very interested to follow someone elses experiences  everyones tank is different, we all learn a great deal from each other, no matter how little any of us think we know  its one of the things that makes this a special place.


----------



## GreenNeedle (24 Jun 2008)

I have 2 kids and for that very reason I bought a small cupboard lock and a small brass bolt.

Fitted the bolt to the bottom right corner of the right door and drilled a hole in the base of the cabinet where it rested.  easy to mark by closing the door and then pushing the bolt hard against the base.

Then fitted the lock on the centre of the edge of the left door and poked through where the keyhole was, took the lock off and cut a kehole (2 drill holes and a file.)  Re-fitted the lock and put a lock shaped brass cover on the outside.

Is your doors meet then then the lock bolt should stop behind the right door which you have already fixed closed with the bolt.

I have no problems anymore with kids and the cabinet, just kids opening the hood of the tank. lol

Andy


----------



## Themuleous (24 Jun 2008)

Put it this way, Ive had my FE based co2 kit fall over directly onto the reg twice and nothing happened.  OK I wouldn't advise you do it but the thing is almost completely metal, thats a tough thing to break.

Sam


----------



## swackett (24 Jun 2008)

I have had a JBL Easy set 2 for about a year now have not had a problem with at all.  It's easy to setup and even easier to adjust the flow of c02 to the tank.  My Easy set did fall over once but nothing happened, so I drilled two holes in teh cabinet either side of the bottle, screwed in two hooks and put a piece of string around the bottle to hold it!

I've just ordered a 2kg bottle from LFS and a profi set 2 for my other tank!  so overall I am very pleased with JBL c02 kits.

The Juwel site states your tank comes with a pump that can output 600lph http://www.juwel-aquarium.de/en/rio.htm, as you said the recommendation for filtration is 10x tank volume.  One thing to point out is the 10x rule applies to the total output of the pump not the output when filter media is added (the lower fugure)

Hope this helps


----------



## Superman (25 Jun 2008)

I was oohing are ahhhing for ages before getting CO2. I think as long as you respect it then you're fine.
Although, if I had kids (long time yet - i hope), I'd like double lock it or something.


----------



## bugs (25 Jun 2008)

My CO2 was locked away in a cupboard using a childproof magnetic lock (very good*). I used the disposable bottles and the retailer I originally bought bottles from some time ago included a very well designed sleeve style holder that could be screwed to the cabinet and you'd be hard pressed to knock it over.

My only slightly dodgy experience with CO2 was when I decided to abandon using it and left the regulator open to discharge the remnants in a bottle in the garden before throwing it away. I forgot about the side-effect of CO2 and picked up the bottle with my bare hands which promptly froze to the bottle. Fortunately I got out of it relatively easily...

I've abandoned CO2 and high-tech in favour of going the El Natural route (when I eventually find time to move it forward). I was not overly concerned about CO2 in the house (as mentioned earlier, all the tank kit was locked away), however, I am more at ease not having gas bottles knocking about in the house.

*


----------



## brian68 (26 Jun 2008)

Well I've got two little kids, and am myself just embarking on this planted tank malarky.  I have ordered a pressurised CO2 system from Lunapet, but to be honest I hadn't really considered the 'kids' issue.  But it's nothing a good child proof lock wont sort.  I'm not concerned about the safety of pressurised gas in the house, i used to do lots of scuba diving in my younger days, and these cylinders are built to withstand way more pressure than they are being put under.  

I'm trying to get my head round all this mass of information that is on this board, if somebody could clarify one thing for me I'd be grateful.....what is meant by a high tech tank as opposed to a low tech one?  I don't necessarily want a set up that is going to require daily maintenance (I've got two little kids fer chrissakes, they need enough 'maintenance' as it is!).  I would just like to set up a planted tank that is going to look lush, and yes, give me a hobby to look after it.  The tank i have bought (Fluval Roma 200L) has 2x 30w lights, so going by what people are saying on this board, this would imply a relatively low tech, low growth, low fert set up??  If so, that's fine with me, I dont necessarily want to be driving everything at top speed!

Comments / advice appreciated!


----------



## swackett (26 Jun 2008)

Hi,

Sounds like you have the grasp of high and low tech tank setup.  As far as I know a low tech tank light output should be between 1.5wpg and 2.0 wpg, with your Roma 200 you have 1.15wpg so may struggle with some plants.

Saying that I have a Roma 240 and for the first 8 months managed to grow Hygrophila Polysperma, Rotala Rotundifolia, amazon swords and cabomba with very little fertilisation and only 10 â€“ 20% water changes each week.  I did however invest in a JBL Co2 easy set 2 and we did use Tropica Plant substrate.

One thing you should do is replace the white reflectors that come with the tank with some aluminium ones, Arcadia sell these and they are probably available from your LFS.

Hope this helps


----------



## Graeme Edwards (26 Jun 2008)

If your getting it from TGM one of thier policies is to talk through the whole system, how it works etc. They get it out the box and explain what all the bits do and how to use them. You will be fine and they are all safe as houses. 
As for ferts etc, we can help you with that. If your keeping your lighting the same, then, just a small amount of ferts should cover the extra growth. I can recomend the Tropica N+ .Dose daily and go lean at first, and, some times follow the directions on the bottle first and see how ya go, but allways break it down to daily dosing.

Cheers.


----------



## GreenNeedle (29 Jun 2008)

Your hands are well looked after bugs.  Like the nail polish and manicure.  very nice

Andy


----------



## bugs (29 Jun 2008)

SuperColey1 said:
			
		

> Your hands are well looked after bugs.  Like the nail polish and manicure.  very nice
> 
> Andy



I like to look after myself... Nice of you to notice.


----------



## tko187 (30 Jun 2008)

Thank you so much for the kind replies, SEACHEM EXCEL????? Anyone used it? If so would love some information, also still havent bought my kit, i want to place an order tomorrow, any recommendations guys and shopping lists would be good!!

Thanks..


----------

